# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دریافت جواب درخواست ازسازمان سنجش

## Adamkhob

سلام.من برای ویریش اطلاعات کنکور به سازمتن سنجش فکس دادم.چطوربایدجواب فکسمو پیگیری کنم؟ :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Len

> سلام.من برای ویریش اطلاعات کنکور به سازمتن سنجش فکس دادم.چطوربایدجواب فکسمو پیگیری کنم؟


اگر اشتباه نکنم همون موقع ک فکس میکنین ی کد پیگیری بدن
اگر هم ندادن باید باهاشون تماس بگیری و تاریخ دقیق رو بهشون اعلام کنی

----------


## Adamkhob

> اگر اشتباه نکنم همون موقع ک فکس میکنین ی کد پیگیری بدن
> اگر هم ندادن باید باهاشون تماس بگیری و تاریخ دقیق رو بهشون اعلام کنی


هیچ کدپیگیری به من ندادن

----------


## Len

> هیچ کدپیگیری به من ندادن


پس باید تماس بگیری و تاریخ دقیق فکس و اطلاعاتت رو بگی تا پیگیری کنن

----------


## Adamkhob

لطفا جواب بدید

----------


## MehranWilson

داداش توی سایتش یه قسمت هست که میتونی از پیام هم بدی

----------


## faezeh_r

تو سیستم ارسال درخواست سنجش ازشون بخوای جوابتو میدن

----------


## Adamkhob

> داداش توی سایتش یه قسمت هست که میتونی از پیام هم بدی


توسیستم پاسخ گوی سنجش بنویسم درخواست فکسم چی شد؟

----------


## Adamkhob

> تو سیستم ارسال درخواست سنجش ازشون بخوای جوابتو میدن


توسیستم پاسخ گوی سنجش بنویسم درخواست فکسم چی شد؟

----------


## faezeh_r

> توسیستم پاسخ گوی سنجش بنویسم درخواست فکسم چی شد؟


بگو تو فلان تاریخ براتون فکس فرستادم چجوری پیگیریش کنم
خودشون میگن که در چه مرحله ای هست

----------


## Adamkhob

> بگو تو فلان تاریخ براتون فکس فرستادم چجوری پیگیریش کنم
> خودشون میگن که در چه مرحله ای هست


خودتون هیچ وقت به سنجش فکس فرستادید

----------


## faezeh_r

> خودتون هیچ وقت به سنجش فکس فرستادید


فرستادم
منم نمیدونستم باید چجوری پیگیری کنم
از سیستم ارسال درخواست پرسیدم
گفتن که با درخواستم موافقت شده

----------


## Adamkhob

> فرستادم
> منم نمیدونستم باید چجوری پیگیری کنم
> از سیستم ارسال درخواست پرسیدم
> گفتن که با درخواستم موافقت شده


میتونم بپرسم شما درخواستی داده بودید؟بعدچندروز موافقت کردن؟

----------


## Adamkhob

> فرستادم
> منم نمیدونستم باید چجوری پیگیری کنم
> از سیستم ارسال درخواست پرسیدم
> گفتن که با درخواستم موافقت شده


اخه من دو درخواست تو یک تاریخ براشون فکس کردم.برای هر درخواست جداتوسیستم سنجش درخواست پیگیری بدم؟

----------


## faezeh_r

> اخه من دو درخواست تو یک تاریخ براشون فکس کردم.برای هر درخواست جداتوسیستم سنجش درخواست پیگیری بدم؟


درخواست رفع محرومیت بود حدود ۲۰_۳۰روز طول کشید
شما با عنوان عمومی درخواست پیگیری بفرستید تو تایم اداری جوابتونو میدن‌

----------


## Dr.maryamb

شنبه تماس بگیر اطللاعات رو کامل بده خودشون راهنماییت میکنن

----------


## Adamkhob

up :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Adamkhob

up

----------


## Adamkhob

> بگو تو فلان تاریخ براتون فکس فرستادم چجوری پیگیریش کنم
> خودشون میگن که در چه مرحله ای هست


اون شماره ای شما بهش فکس دادید02636182361بود؟

----------


## faezeh_r

> اون شماره ای شما بهش فکس دادید02636182361بود؟


متاسفانه یادم نمیاد.

----------


## Adamkhob

> متاسفانه یادم نمیاد.


مرسی

----------

